#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Air Maxx em 20mhz funciona ou não ?

## guiggoo

Pesquisei algumas vezes tanto no site quanto no boca boca , e a resposta é a mesma . Air Mac só tem ganho significativo se o Ap estiver em 40mhz .

Então , alguém sabe ou testou em campo isso ?

----------


## sphreak

> Pesquisei algumas vezes tanto no site quanto no boca boca , e a resposta é a mesma . Air Mac só tem ganho significativo se o Ap estiver em 40mhz .
> 
> Então , alguém sabe ou testou em campo isso ?


Pra mim não tem diferença nenhuma. Aliás, o que tem a ver o protocolo TDMA nativo com a largura do canal?

----------


## guiggoo

na vdd tbm não vejo diferença ,,,, nao uso ligado , somente em PTP que esta em 40 mhz ...

90% é ubnt.... mais tem umas intelbras perdida pelo meio

----------


## sphreak

> na vdd tbm não vejo diferença ,,,, nao uso ligado , somente em PTP que esta em 40 mhz ...
> 
> 90% é ubnt.... mais tem umas intelbras perdida pelo meio


Com outros fabricantes misturados não da pra usar o Airmax. Em PTMP só uso 20Mhz pra preservar o espectro.

----------


## 1929

Caraca, nunca ouvi falar disso... os participantes dos foruns ou grupos que você andou pesquisando estão totalmente por fora do básico...

Airmax é um protocolo TDMA. O que ele faz é dividir o tempo de resposta para cada usuário, o que torna o cenário mais eficiente que o velho RTS/CTS.

20mhz /40mhz é a largura de banda de transmissão que o AP faz no canal selecionado. Muitos equipamentos podem selecionar entre 5mhz, 10mhz, 20mhz, 80mhz ou mais. 
Mas não pense que estes números são como nos motores de carro por exemplo, onde o sujeito quer mais potencia vai querer um carro 2.0 ou maior.
Esta largura de banda deve ser selecionada com critério para a finalidade correta. Não é necessário nem justo com a comunidade empreendedora local querer ocupar 40mhz de banda num canal só para passar mais banda para o cliente pois isso consome muito do espectro daquele canal gerando interferências indesejáveis para todo mundo inclusive para você mesmo em outros APs da sua rede. Com 20mhz atende perfeitamente. Deixa a seleção 40mhz para situações bem particulares como um ponto a ponto que precise passar muita banda, como um link por exemplo.

----------


## rubem

Se for pra inventar alguma coisa eu ia inventar que Airmax só funciona bem em 30MHz, porque muito PTP só fica ok com isso.

(Mas o motivo real geralmente é não pegar uma faixa de 10MHz poluída por perto, as vezes não tem uma brecha de 40MHz pra você usar, tem só 25-30MHz, mas 20MHz nem sempre passa todo o throughput necessário. Enfim, motivo pra usar 30MHz existe, mas só leigo ia achar que porque 3 ou 4 PTP's ficaram ok com 30MHz, o protocolo teria algo a ver com isso. Problema é que tem muito leigo nesse ramo...)

----------


## guiggoo

Eu aumento a faixa conforme precisa de banda . Ptp que passa pouco em 20mhz . Bastante em 40mhz .

Ptmp sempre em 20mhz . Mais tem alguns provedores aqui que usam 40 pra tudo . 

Qual a base do teste de velocidade ? Tipo deu 130 megas de transmissão. O que equivale a banda real ?

----------


## guiggoo

E qual seria o tipo de acerto do Air Max base/low/médium/high ? Pra que tipos de situação

----------


## sphreak

> E qual seria o tipo de acerto do Air Max base/low/médium/high ? Pra que tipos de situação

----------


## emilidani

> Pesquisei algumas vezes tanto no site quanto no boca boca , e a resposta é a mesma . Air Mac só tem ganho significativo se o Ap estiver em 40mhz .
> 
> Então , alguém sabe ou testou em campo isso ?


a função Airmax nada tem a ver com largura de banda. Ela funciona sempre.

----------


## guiggoo

Bom . Como todo mundo concordou . Eu ativei o airmaxx em alguns pops onde só tem ubiquiti .

Na base , e no ccq não vi nada diferente . Talvez tenha um pequeno ganho na casa do cliente mesmo , mais aí fica difícil saber . Rsrs .

----------


## klabundee

Pessoal, vamos chegar a uma conclusão de uma vez por todas.
No momento que você ativar o AirMax, você estará dizendo para o rádio utilizar o protocolo TDMA na comunicação entre AP->Cliente. Sem AirMax os equipamentos estarão usando CSMA e é o mesmo caso para o NV2 da Mikrotik e não importa a largura do canal utilizado (5Mhz, 10Mhz, 20Mhz, 40Mhz...).

E tem diversas diferenças entre os 2 protocolos.
Cada empresa moldou o seu "protocolo proprietário" em cima do TDMA e é por isso que um fabricante não opera na mesma rede que outro quando estão com TDMA ativo.

O TDMA veio para resolver alguns problemas que o CSMA tem:
- CSMA fica "escutando" todo mundo a todo momento e isso causa colisões e retransmissões de pacotes, se todo mundo falar ao mesmo tempo, diversas retransmissões serão necessárias, já no TDMA tudo é dividido em janelas de tempo, digamos que você tenha 10 equipamentos conectados em um AP, esse AP vai dividir o tempo da conversa entre todos e ele ainda tem um método que sabe quem realmente precisa trocar informações com ele, então se dos 10 equipamentos somente 2 estão em uso, o tempo vai ser dividido entre os 2 ativos. Olhando dessa forma, se 1 cliente desses 10 estiver com o sinal ruim mesmo, tipo -80 e a comunicação estiver péssima, não irá afetar os outros equipamentos, afinal, quando terminar a janela de tempo desse cliente ruim, ele irá trabalhar normalmente com os outros e não tem colisões. Imaginem se alguém estiver com um vírus no computador, esse vírus fica enviando pacotes a todo instante, muitos pacotes, não gera um consumo de banda alto mas ta lá a todo momento transmitindo, compare esse cenário em CSMA e TDMA e agora pense que esse vírus está no cliente com sinal -80...
Dessa forma podemos imaginar que num cenário perfeito, temos capacidade de utilizar todo o potencial do equipamento se todos os clientes tiverem instalações perfeitas, algo que mesmo assim no CSMA seria impossível, quanto mais clientes no CSMA mais colisões e afins.
Claro que o TDMA também sofre tendo que dividir o tempo que ele tem para troca de informações, e ele também sofre de "problemas", se você setar AirMax Priority de forma errada, vai acabar prejudicando os outros equipamentos que terão que esperar mais tempo até chegar a sua vez na transmissão. Dessa forma podemos entender porque o TDMA tem a latência mais alta, ele está ordenando em janelas de tempo os dispositivos, quanto mais dispositivos na teoria, maior a latência, mas isso é algo que deve ser de uma forma geral, afinal todos estão compartilhando tempo, diferente do CSMA que tem um jitter muito maior.

Pense assim, sem usar TDMA você tem uma quantia total de banda, vamos supor que seja 30Mb, para compartilhar entre todos, mas acaba se degradando e começa a ficar ruim para todos os equipamentos conectados.
Usando TDMA, você ainda tem os 30Mb, "mas vão ser divididos em tempo" para comunicação entre os equipamentos, que na teoria garante um funcionamento individual para cada rádio cliente, evitando assim que clientes problema afetem os clientes bons.

TDMA basicamente você tem que pensar que quanto mais ativos na rede, menos cada um vai receber no final, se você deixou todos com o mesmo AirMax Priority, todos vão ter um tempo igual para comunicação, por isso que o AirMax Priority deve ser cuidadosamente configurado de acordo com o tamanho do plano de velocidade que o cliente tem, senão clientes com 5Mb vão receber o mesmo tempo que clientes de 1Mb sendo que os de 1Mb estão com tempo sobrando e os de 5Mb com tempo faltando.

TDMA é usado inclusive nas redes PON..

Recomendo ativarem em suas redes, ele não faz milagre, mas evita que todos em um AP fiquem ruins, deixa quem ta ruim que se lasque sozinho.

----------


## guiggoo

Klabundee[emoji122][emoji122]
Ótima explicação .

Sinal ruim airmaxx base , sinal ótimo máximo ..... agora entendi melhor .... muito obrigado ! 
Tem que ser configurado além da basestation os clientes certinho tbm , coisa que não fiz .

----------

